# Help! Creepy circus theme: Wording for Invites??!



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

When we did our circus theme, we called it "Lucky 13 Carnival" as this was our 13th wedding anniversary. We ended up using a large black cat as the logo and even tho the anniversary is passed, we'll revive the name for any further displays as I also disliked the CarnEVIL name/angle.

Can you link up your last name or some other related name to a carnival like that... say your last name is "Smith" and you live on McAllen Street. What about:

Professor Smith's Traveling Carnival (or Circus or Fair)

The McAllen Street Circus (or Carnival or Fair)

Dr. Smitty's Oddities & Amusements

The Smith Family Presents: A Stupendous & Spectacular Sideshow of the Spooky & Sinister (if you can use alliteration - the same letter for each word - it sounds more "showy" for some reason)

The McAllen Street Traveling Show 

The Smith Family Spooktacular Bazaar

ETA: you also could just focus on it being a Halloween event if you don't have a name or other type of idea that lends itself well to a title...

Like:

Professor October's Halloween Sideshow

The All Hallows Amusement Show

The Spooktacular Sideshow

Jack O'Lantern's October Oddities & Amusements


----------



## Bosco P. Soultrane (Sep 11, 2015)

How about "Big Top Halloween" or "Halloween Under the Big Top"
"Three-Ring Halloween"


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks Frankie's and Bosco! Good ideas and they also helped get my brain moving ! I sat last night with these suggestions and scouring the internet again. Made some doodles of ideas, not in any order or rhyme or reason - some aren't for the title,but for other parts of the invite too


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hope this helps

Cirque of Curiosities, Big Top of the Bizarre, Crypt of Curiosities

For the invites, I've come up with a short poem)

Roll up, roll up for a night of sinister fun
For the Halloween Circus has begun
A night of macabre, the strange and the odd
Come in and welcome to the Big Top


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Sharonr3106 said:


> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooooh, you're goooood!! I was trying to come up with something like that!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh thanks Glitterati! I've thought of another one(once I get going....!!!!! think this one is my fav)

Roll up, roll up this Halloween
For the gravest show on earth
There's ever been
With curios, the macabre to thrill and delight
The big top is open..but just for tonight


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Awesome!!! I was reading these to my husband over the weekend and he asked if I paid you to come up with these, HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

Now there's an idea for some extra income!!!! No problem though Glitterati, glad I could be of help. You will have to post some pics of the party, looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I'm having a Circus theme as well and having trouble with what to go with as the invite in general...
These are some great ideas! 

I may go with Terror Under the Big Top.

my original thought was Don't go...... Under the Big Top.

It would be great if you can share pictures of your progress


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

offmymeds said:


> I'm having a Circus theme as well and having trouble with what to go with as the invite in general...
> These are some great ideas!
> 
> I may go with Terror Under the Big Top.
> ...



HA, both of those are fun - and different!! I will post pics if you do, too!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I would if I could figure out how to get them post.......grrrrrrrrr

I don't know if my file is to big or what the problem is and I don't know how to fix it


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Would love feedback or suggestions ! I've come up with this, thanks to you all! Header/title will be either Night Circus or Big Top of the Bizarre:

Step right up for a night of peculiar fun 
For the Halloween circus has begun
Absurd oddities, peculiar ballyhoo
Witness a freak show, prepare for thrill and delight
The big top is open, but just for tonight


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

What happens when you try ? Can you post a screen shot ? (Haha, I see the irony in asking for a screen shot )



offmymeds said:


> I would if I could figure out how to get them post.......grrrrrrrrr
> 
> I don't know if my file is to big or what the problem is and I don't know how to fix it


----------



## DarkBetty (Jul 23, 2017)

We did a "cirque du Freak" theme years ago for our theme, everyone dressesd in their interpretation as a "circus freak" we had circus "games' and decorated our living room with red and white crepe paper to make it look like a circus tent.


----------



## Sharonr3106 (Sep 8, 2014)

That's copyright infringement on my original masterpieces.....only joking, sounds great


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Glitterati said:


> What happens when you try ? Can you post a screen shot ? (Haha, I see the irony in asking for a screen shot )


Nothing happens. I hit upload photos after I select the one I want and..........nothing......................


----------

